# SSL-Zertifikat



## Alexio Vay (21. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe ein neues SSL-Zertifikat für meine Domain und kenne mich mit dem Thema nicht so ausgiebig aus. Jedenfalls habe ich eine .htaccess erzeugt, die standardmäßig alle Besucher auf https:// statt http:// weiterleitet.

Das klappt auch. Das Problem ist nur, dass der Firefox z.B. bei dem favicon keinen blauen Hintergrund mit der URL mehr anzeigt.
Stattdessen wird nur noch das favicon angezeigt. Es ist zwar auch https://, aber ich verstehe nicht ganz wieso der FF das macht.

Dann habe ich testweise JS Code im head-Bereich gelöscht, dann auch teilweise das ganze Baugerüst der Seite.
Und manchmal zeigt er dann wieder diesen genannten blauen Hintergrund mit URL an, aber manchmal wiederum nicht.
Und das Ergebnis ist komisch, weil es liegt nicht daran welchen Code ich lösche. Mir kommt es eher so vor, dass er nach der gesamten Länge des Codes meiner index.php geht. Wenn ich z.B. den Code auf 20% herunterlösche, klappt es. Aber ich kann irgendwie nicht glauben, dass es daran liegt. Aber am Code selbst kann es irgendwie auch nicht liegen, weil es wie gesagt unabhängig vom gelöschten Code ist.

Weiß da jemand Bescheid, woran das liegen könnte? Ist das FF-abhängig?

Liebe Grüße,

Alex


----------



## Bratkartoffel (22. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

dein Problem liegt weder am Browser, noch am Server.

Nur wenn alle Inhalte auf deiner Seite über https ausgeliefert werden, zeigt der Browser eine sichere Verbindung an. Dies passiert bei normalen Zertifikaten über einen blauen, bei EV-Zertifikaten über einen grünen Hintergrund bei der Adressleiste.

Wenn auf deiner Seite jedoch auch nur ein Element über http abgerufen wird, wird die gesammte Seite als nicht vertrauenswürdig eingestuft, deshalb auch nicht der blaue Hintergrund bei dir.
Suche dir also alle Inhalt auf deiner Seite, die über normales http ausgeliefert werden und ersetze sie durch https.

Hier bietet sich vorallem das Addon Firebug an. Mit diesem kannst du alle Anfragen ,welche zum Laden einer Seite ausgeführt werden, anzeigen lassen. Diese werden im Reiter "Net" angezeigt.

Gruß
BK


----------

